# I need new Wide Shoes, Opinions of Giro HV or Bontrager Wide?



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

I wear 12 (46) 2E-4E in New Balance shoes, and I have a flat arch. Recently got a bunion-ette problem due to my 5th metatarsal and the cause is looking like my cycling shoes, so I need new ones. Wanted to see if anyone had any idea on shoes I might have missed or opinions on the ones below.

I have tried the following shoes:

*Sidi Dominator 5 Mega:* Arch felt really bad for me, can't remember how my toe felt now (just tried in a store)
*Shimano SH-M087G Wide*: Tried different sizes, none of them felt good on my feet.
*Specialized BG Pro Wide:* My current shoes, feel OK but created too much pressure on my little toe. I think the toe box is wide enough, but due to my flat arch and the shoe's arch, my feet don't go in straight.

I'm looking at *Bontrager RXL wide*. They are discontinuing the wide shoes, but they still have 46 wide in stock and I'm wondering how wide their "wide" actually is. Anyone tried the Bontrager wide shoes? I can get my LBS to order them, but if they don't work I'll only be able to get my money back as store credit.

Also the *Giro Gauge High Volume* shoe is looking interesting, but I can't find many opinions of the High Volume version. I think my current specialized shoes are wide enough, but due to the arch on the shoe (and my flat arches) my foot goes at an angle in the shoe, and the Giros look like they have a wide flat arch area that might fix this problem.

I can't seem to find any Lakes.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

Also wanted to say I'm asking here because I can't try on these shoes, I'm going to have to order them.

Closest store that had the Sidi's is 5 hrs drive from me. Where I'm at I never get to try anything before I order.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't tried the Bontrager's or the Giro shoes, but have you looked into replacing the insoles with an aftermarket piece? They make a lot of moldable ones and a whole bunch others, zappos has a bunch that you could try with free shipping and returns.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 3E with a narrow heel, no arch, and very thick feet, so ski boots and bike shoes are a nightmare for me. I had Sidi Megas but switched to Mavic since they are wider in the mid-foot section. The ratchet buckel on my Sidis was also rigid plastic and dug into my foot, while the Mavics use more of a rubbery material. Curiously enough, my riding partner who has narrow feet, wears the same shoe, but his velcro straps are pulled over an inch tighter than mine.

You might want to consider footbeds. They will take up some volume but will also support your foot and may improve the fit. I use footbeds to align my foot/leg properly to the pedal as provide support.


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't think the insole will change too much. A thinner insole might help, but I doubt I can find one much thinner. and I'm currently using the specialized flat foot insole so there isn't to much of an arch, but I'll try swapping some from my other shoes to test. 

Normally I just live with tightness of the shoe and hope the shoe stretches( its what I did before I discovered New Balance) but the pain I got from this was horrible and I had problems walking ( I guess I'm getting old now), so I'm going to have to fix this soon.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't start my own thread yet, so I'll ask in this one.

Looking for a new set of clip in MTB shoes. Tight fitting, able to hike when needed, wide and size 15.

Has any other huge guys found a good shoe for my clods?

6'8" 275lb


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Get a 51
Shimano M087G E Wide Mountain Shoe at Price Point


----------

